# Freehand tuorials



## OmniBrain (2. Februar 2005)

Hi
kennt ihr gute Freehand-Tutorial-Seiten im Netz?
Ich habe schon ein bisscheln gegoogelt, aber habe nihcts tollen gefunden


----------



## extracuriosity (2. Februar 2005)

Ich habe vor, demnächst ein Freehand Tutorial zu schreiben. Es wird darum gehen mithilfe des Perspektivenrasters Logos bzw. Type perspektivisch korrekt auf Fotos zu legen.
Ich muss nur mal die Zeit finden, alles zusammenzuschreiben. Vielleicht am Wochenende.


----------



## vvaldmeister (22. April 2005)

tja, das wochenende ist nu auch 2 monate her. kommt da noch was?


----------

